# what makes a great vg?



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 18, 2014)

to me it goes like this:

4. *graphics/designs-* every game needs a good look for it in order to sell. the images and quality of it allow the player the ability to explore the level/world/stage they're in. it's great to see nowadays how life like games have become but don't be fooled into buying a game for it's pretty picture.

3. *gameplay- *no game should even get far of the shelf without this feature. even if a game lacks in story (jak & daxter or crash) this can sure make up for it. in fact it almost makes you care less about eveything else in it.

2. *story/plot- *like books or movies a game can tell a tale to the players to real them in to a journey of fantasy and wonder from someone else's imagination.

1. *characters- *if the story is the machine, the characters are the cogs, gears, levers and pulleys of the game. the character(s) have certain special abilities or dire situations only they can handle. they are also judged (by the player) by their characteristics and how the player can relate to them or if at all possible become them.


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

Gameplay all the way, it is the foundation of any video GAME. Without good gameplay nothing else matters. Then graphics/sound, and finally story.


----------



## sunni (Mar 26, 2014)

for me, its story line, and excitment hate feeling like im not accomplishing anything , also social if its a social game like mmorpgs


----------



## LJ6 (Mar 27, 2014)

An Open-world, a Good flowing story, Leveling up Stats, Loot idk i like games with rpg elements that arent necessarily strictly rpgs. GTAV was good, skyrim even the sports games create a player modes kinda capture that RPG feeling. Games that just overall immerse you in the experience are always going to be the best imo.


----------

